# aux input??? 2008 A6 quattro



## RoxXxy (Sep 20, 2006)

so ive got a 2008 a6.. and for the life of me i cannot find my aux input.. rather, i cant find where i would plug the adapter cable into..
if i open the armrest its got a small plastic area with electrodes that look like something would connect there..but i cant figure it out. i read the stinkin manual and still nussin.

any guesses.

i really dont want to have to go to the dealer http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
thanks.


----------



## Kemer1 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: aux input??? 2008 A6 quattro (RoxXxy)*

That plastic thing in the armrest is where your Cell Phone Interface unit would connect, I think your AUX imput would be in the glove box...into the CD changer.


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: aux input??? 2008 A6 quattro (Kemer1)*

there is NO aux plug on the Audi
(yes insert your rant about your audi not having one and cheap cars have them)
but you have to buy AMI from your dealer...... or aftermarket solution
basically you can spend 500-800 to get your ipod to play


----------



## RoxXxy (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: aux input??? 2008 A6 quattro (buddahvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *buddahvw* »_there is NO aux plug on the Audi
(yes insert your rant about your audi not having one and cheap cars have them)
but you have to buy AMI from your dealer...... or aftermarket solution
basically you can spend 500-800 to get your ipod to play






















are you serious.. that sucks :[
blah thanks anyways http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: aux input??? 2008 A6 quattro (RoxXxy)*

I'd look for a Dension Gateway 500 if you want the best solution. It offers Analog / USB and iPod inputs.


----------

